# One Day Earnings



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

*So some say we make $500/day...*

Yeah, whatever.

Here is my closest effort (after Uber's cut):










29 trips
*17 hours total* (less with app on)
*600 miles
*









Not so impressive when put in that context is it?
*Granted, this is not meant to brag or encourage people to drive for Uber in any way.* As it is, I do not see it as great income considering the time and miles invested, though my personal most for 1 day thus far. I am sure others have done far better.

*Also, several factors likely affected these results:*
(1) extremely long hours
(2) *heavier focus on surge trips*
(3) LOTS of events going on that weekend (Garth Brooks, Hot Air Ballon Festival, Addison Circle's Octoberfest, Pride festival, etc)
(4) Recent events affecting UberBlack drivers (and ultimately ALL Uber drivers) resulting in UberBlack drivers protesting and boycotting during that weekend.

While I had learned of the Friday protest, I was unaware of any plans for a boycott. However, even then, I would not have been able to participate. I need the money. Bills to pay and family/house to keep over their heads. My solution is to make this temporary and keep looking for other work.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Even if I drove that many hours, I still would not have brought in that much without the help of the surge.
It is pretty evident that Uber uses the occasional boom (vice bust) effects of the surge to lure drivers to the UberX platform.
Eventually perhaps there will ONLY be UberX, based on what we see happening lately.
If the past is any indicator, the future does not look bright for drivers any time soon.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Uber ruined their business model. That's what happens when you implement destructive anti-business anti-profit rhetoric into your hipster business decisions. Many CEO's have tried these shenanigans and it has been revealed every time that they are not business men, they are mentally ill people who need to be caged in a padded cell, as they are a danger to themselves and others.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

If everyday could be like today this would be a great place to work. $78 in 3 hours only 5 trips 132 miles including including 40 dead miles to get home. 

The only thing that would have made it better is if it was 6 p.m and I'd already had my supplies with me like my tent sleeping blanket pillows then I could have headed over to Starved Rock State Park camped out for the night

I don't understand why they spend millions recruiting drivers and then deactivating and within weeks it seems like a waste of money however these drivers may have been really bad I don't know


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

KeJorn said:


> *So some say we make $500/day...*
> 
> Yeah, whatever.
> 
> ...


What percent of those 600 miles were metered you suppose? Peculiar set of numbers in that 29 calls isn't much for 17 hours of work (I understand the discipline of waiting for a surge), You would have done over $530 dollars in fares I assume, that is quite good for only 29 calls...... but then it was over 17 hours and 600 miles of driving. And then you hold your self accountable for what it is costing you to do the work. Talk about adding insult to injury.

Peculiar numbers...... most curious to hear how many of those miles were metered given the heavy focus on surge. You averaged 15 calls a day for say two 8 hour periods worth of driving. 600 miles is a lot of driving. If I stay local, I hope to see my metered miles at least 55- 60% of total miles, 65% would be just great. Last time I went to New York City, that was about $540 for about 250 miles, 500 miles round trip.

Does the need for selectivity feel like micromanagement? Personally, my inclination is to simply want to bang out calls. If I wound up with your numbers over the course of 17 hours I made scratch my head thinking that was a bit odd.

As always, thank you for sharing.


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

Talked to a friend today who does uberselect in LA and sometimex uberx with same car.
His numbers wereeeee $1950 payout from ubee. $200 gas cost . Wait for it .......
2500 miles driven.
I told him at this formula he is actually at a loss 
Sighhhh..


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

toi said:


> Talked to a friend today who does uberselect in LA and sometimex uberx with same car.
> His numbers wereeeee $1950 payout from ubee. $200 gas cost . Wait for it .......
> 2500 miles driven.
> I told him at this formula he is actually at a loss
> Sighhhh..


why is it a loss?


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Huberis said:


> What percent of those 600 miles were metered you suppose? Peculiar set of numbers in that 29 calls isn't much for 17 hours of work (I understand the discipline of waiting for a surge), You would have done over $530 dollars in fares I assume, that is quite good for only 29 calls...... but then it was over 17 hours and 600 miles of driving. And then you hold your self accountable for what it is costing you to do the work. Talk about adding insult to injury.
> Peculiar numbers...... most curious to hear how many of those miles were metered given the heavy focus on surge. You averaged 15 calls a day for say two 8 hour periods worth of driving. 600 miles is a lot of driving. If I stay local, I hope to see my metered miles at least 55- 60% of total miles, 65% would be just great. Last time I went to New York City, that was about $540 for about 250 miles, 500 miles round trip.
> Does the need for selectivity feel like micromanagement? Personally, my inclination is to simply want to bang out calls. If I wound up with your numbers over the course of 17 hours I made scratch my head thinking that was a bit odd.
> As always, thank you for sharing.


*So technically this was broken into 2 sessions (=17.5 hours).*
_With at least two 15 minute breaks while driving, resulting in 17 hours total 'driving' time._
*
Session 1 *= _Saturday night to Sunday Morning / Afternoon finishing around 2pm on Sunday. = 459 miles_
- 9 calls before midnight (6 short surge fares) = $64.15
- *20 calls after midnight* (1 paid cancel / 7 surge fares / 5 airport runs) = *$330.75*

*Session 2* = _Sunday (8:30pm) to Early Monday morning (1:45am) = 143 miles_
-* 9 calls before midnight *(1 paid cancel / 1 surge fare / 2 airport runs) = *$74.81*
- 1 call after midnight = $13.43

Unfortunately, I did not start/stop my TripLog anywhere near midnight on Sunday or Monday morning, so there are bleed over miles that may actually be from Saturday night before midnight and Monday morning after midnight.
The bulk took place on Sunday (after midnight) and before 2pm.
*It is entirely possible that the actual Sunday miles may be closer to 500 or something along those lines.*
I do not have a quick way to separate the metered miles from the dead miles, though quite a few (7) were airport runs, which tend to result in a lot more dead miles.
Though I can account for about 45 dead miles on a poor decision to drive out to Arlington to grab any remaining people returning from the game, only to drive back to uptown area empty handed in order to arrive in time to work the surge that would begin around 2am (which luckily did pay off)...


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

WAY too many miles.
My goal is clear- gross no less than $1 per rolling mile, regardless of the days total gross.
E.G. yesterday I grossed $178. I drove a total of 150 rolling miles.
That's a win.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> WAY too many miles.
> My goal is clear- gross no less than $1 per rolling mile, regardless of the days total gross.
> E.G. yesterday I grossed $178. I drove a total of 150 rolling miles.
> That's a win.


True, however the DFW metroplex is rather spread out. It's a factor Uber should consider when applying rates.
Airport trips are where I tend to see mileage get out of hand, yet those trips help make day hours more productive and worthwhile for UberX.
https://www.sparefoot.com/Dallas-TX-self-storage/How-Big-is-Dallas-Fort-Worth-Metroplex.html


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

On a side note, I made about $50 in tips that day.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

KeJorn said:


> *So some say we make $500/day...*
> 
> Yeah, whatever.
> 
> ...


Maybe I'm stupid but I think the math is wrong. According to your table, your costs are $0.676 per mile and you drove 600 miles. $0.676 * 600 = $405.60 in total costs.

Looks to me like you made no money whatsoever and even lost $0.04


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

TimFromMA said:


> Maybe I'm stupid but I think the math is wrong. According to your table, your costs are $0.676 per mile and you drove 600 miles. $0.676 * 600 = $405.60 in total costs.
> 
> Looks to me like you made no money whatsoever and even lost $0.04


That is not costs... but mislabeled.. Avg pay /mile..
I cut and paste that part to different areas, mainly for the cost/mile, but chose to also check pay/mile, but did not relabel it.. sorry about that confusion.
I only provided the summary portion...

Here is an example of the spreadsheet, where I corrected that label:
https://uberpeople.net/threads/week-of-aug-17-23.33562/page-2#post-481476


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

KeJorn said:


> That is not costs... but mislabeled.. Avg pay /mile..
> I cut and paste that part to different areas, mainly for the cost/mile, but chose to also check pay/mile, but did not relabel it.. sorry about that confusion.
> I only provided the summary portion...
> 
> ...


Looked kind of fishy to me. I drive a V8 pickup truck (not for uber) which only costs me about $0.60 per mile to operate.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

TimFromMA said:


> Looked kind of fishy to me. I drive a V8 pickup truck (not for uber) which only costs me about $0.60 per mile to operate.


Yeah that was only for one day, so aside from the gas and tolls (which I only tallied the gas for that day for that summary)... there were not many costs... thus I use the deduction choices as the gauge for approximated costs based on mileage.


----------

